# JBear's Frogs



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some pics of frogs that I have had or still have. I have enjoyed photographing my frogs second only to feeding them throughout my experience with my gems. I hope you all enjoy!

JBear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like the orange in the Leucs.
Are you usuing any color supplements?

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I really like the orange in the Leucs.
> Are you usuing any color supplements?
> 
> John


When I had the Leucs, no, I was not using "SuperPig", etc. I was using the standard cal/herptivite. These were offspring from my mother's efforts. She has always used these basic supplements. Actually, I should thank you, it just occured to me that my mom's breeding irregularities are likely due to a lack of Vit A... Any thoughts?

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont. A bit of a Tinc special for Woodsman... 

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

great photo's love the white tad.... looks like something from national geographic as in life in the light less zone, kinda like the dumbo octopus


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont. (Slipped in one my me)

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont.

JBear


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool ! Awesome frogs, I love the leuc. What is that first toad in the photos? Looks alot like the one I have, but yours has both its eyes .)


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice pics Just...but where are the sally pics?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I will honor the special request Field, give me a bit to sort 'em!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Since this was a frog pictorial, I will limit it to one "sally" post 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Species pic'd above:

1. A. a. apaunas(out of date terminology)-They are now something like Icthyosaura...
2. "
3.A. opacum
4. "
5. "
6. "
7. E. bislineata (larval)
8. A. tigrinum mavortium
9. "
10. T. shanjing
11. A. alpestris nominate (larval)(out of date terminology)

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont. (R. sirensis "Panguana Orange")

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Is that you in the red tshirt ?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

bristles said:


> Is that you in the red tshirt ?


Yeah, thought I'd slip in a face to the name...

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool ! you kinda look like the dude on "deadliest catch" the crab fishing show. Sometimes I wonder what the dudes (or women) on this site look like, so it's sort of satisfying to put one face to a name.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

R. sirensis "Orange".

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't believe I forgot this one, I always liked it!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

P. bicolor.

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bristles said:


> Cool ! you kinda look like the dude on "deadliest catch" the crab fishing show. Sometimes I wonder what the dudes (or women) on this site look like, so it's sort of satisfying to put one face to a name.


I can't help thinking Freddy Mercury, the greatest voice in rock and roll. So can you sing, bro?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I can't help thinking Freddy Mercury, the greatest voice in rock and roll. So can you sing, bro?


I sing loud and often, just not well...  

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some more.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Had an opportunity to get some pics of the R. sirensis! Love these guys! They are courting pretty heavy today!

A few others as well.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A few more. P. bicolor, P. terribilis, S. holbrookii, and R. sirensis.

JBear


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Great shots, I feel like I'm sitting in your frog room after work and having a cocktail  (just got home from work...ha) are your orange terribilis breeding for you ? mine seem to have gone into overdrive after a long period with no action, I've got 40 tads with more eggs hatching every day. Maybe it's the Barry White music I've been playing in the frog room


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

bristles said:


> Great shots, I feel like I'm sitting in your frog room after work and having a cocktail  (just got home from work...ha) are your orange terribilis breeding for you ? mine seem to have gone into overdrive after a long period with no action, I've got 40 tads with more eggs hatching every day. Maybe it's the Barry White music I've been playing in the frog room


My "Orange's" are far too young yet... I wish! They are only(approximately) 6 months OOW yet. Barry will do it for anything and anybody... LMAO!

Glad you have enjoyed my frogs!

JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Everything is looking good dude.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

eos said:


> Everything is looking good dude.


I really appreciate that, Here come some more! I just took another sampling of Pics, got some good ones of my P. vittatus, shy b_stards! Stay Tuned!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

As promised!

JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... I like that head on photo


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, they weren't as clear as it appeared on the camera, but oh well! It so funny, these guys are ghosts... Excepting feeding time! LOL!

JBear


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The picture of the toad eye is sick.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are a few more! 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

One of my son's toad, and a terrible pic of a tad transport by R. sirensis.

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Great shots Just! Liking the vitts more and more...think we may have to have a chat soon. Also, super jealous of the spadefoot, been looking for them since I was little (no luck yet). Keep the pics comin bud.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Got some of my egg-laden female sirensis! She is so pretty... *Blushes*

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

P. vittatus: 3.25.12(obviously...)

JBear


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pics budddy!! How did you get that close? Mine would run away and hide.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Nice pics budddy!! How did you get that close? Mine would run away and hide.


1 is just bold. He even stands still when I reach in. Just found that out today. Was looking for eggs, and he was statuesque. The others... Not so much, lol!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some more...

JBear


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok that's it.....you're making me want to dig my vitts out and take pics of them...damn you!! lol


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Ok that's it.....you're making me want to dig my vitts out and take pics of them...damn you!! lol


Maybe I can make you want to dig out your Bicolors? Also a belly shot of 1 of my male R. sirensis.

JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That last shot is awesome!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

eos said:


> That last shot is awesome!


Did you mean the head on bicolor, or the literal last pic of the belly?

I thank you for the kind words!

JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The belly shot


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

eos said:


> The belly shot


Thanks! I love the belly on those guys too! Plus the yellow chin is awesome!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some E. tricolor anthonyi S.I. tads! (Not my breeding efforts, but generously provided by a friend!)

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like they made the trip well, keep me updated on their development. Gonna have a nice herd in a month or so
Edit: Time to update that signature bubba


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Now I can make a joke about JBear's little swimmers lol.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Now I can make a joke about JBear's *little swimmers* lol.


It's true, I still wear "pool daipers"... LOL, JK, I knew what you meant! Now I am raising many tads, all probably better swimmers than my personal stock...

JBear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice Bicolors!
Those guys are some champion eaters. Do you do any color supplements?
Not that they need any.

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Nice Bicolors!
> Those guys are some champion eaters. Do you do any color supplements?
> Not that they need any.
> 
> John


I use Repashy SuperPig, but that is 1 time a week. I LOVE these guys! I have a great thread on Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information - Powered by vBulletin chronicling thier growth:

Phyllobates Bicolor Pics - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

JBear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I use the Superpig on my Leucs. There`s something about that yellow/orange color in frogs that I really like.

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I use the Superpig on my Leucs. There`s something about that yellow/orange color in frogs that I really like.
> 
> John


You can also use paprika to enhance the red/orange tones too, although some will say it doesn't work. IMO, it does no harm either, lol!

JBear


----------

